# Early Paramount P11



## cheeseroc (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## cheeseroc (Jun 9, 2021)

Double.


----------



## cheeseroc (Jun 9, 2021)

Research leads me to believe this is an undated AW hub with black cup means approximately wartime.

I'd appreciate any information about the bike itself and its value!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 9, 2021)

Is that mark on the hub a partially struck "0"? Or is it just a scratch? That hub does look to be from right before or right after WWII to me. The brake lever and front brake look to be the unusual and desirable Schwinn/Webb types from shortly before WWII. It looks to have a the short "19 inch" frame, which is a little small for most adult men to ride. These are well-made bikes.


----------



## cheeseroc (Jun 9, 2021)

Another view.  If you mean the semi circle in the flag, it appears to be intentional/not a scrach?


----------



## fatbike (Jun 9, 2021)

A very cool indeed, I have a fondness with these early tourist 3 speed Paramount bicycles. They do not pop up much.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 10, 2021)

cheeseroc said:


> View attachment 1426932
> 
> 
> 
> Another view.  If you mean the semi circle in the flag, it appears to be intentional/not a scrach?




I agree - it looks like a "0" or I suppose a "9" is possible too, given what's there. It looks like an intentional, but partial strike rather than a scratch. I would say you have a 1939 or 40 hub from before production converted more fully to war materials.


----------

